# Reparacion fuente alimentacion intek ps-1012



## pionner123 (Dic 12, 2013)

Buenas tardes

Se me ha roto la fuente  de alimentación al enchufar un taladro a baterías. Le hemos forzado demasiado y ha dejado de funcionar. El piloto de encendido esta bien, el fusible el trasformador y los transistores funcionan pero con el puente de diodos tengo una duda existencial. Hasta donde yo se deberían tener cuatro cables enchufados, dos que vienen del trasformador y otros dos que van a la placa. Pero este tiene solo tres.







Los dos cables oscuros en diagonal vienen del trasformador y el rojo y el pequeño amarillo va a la placa.

¿Por que no hay un cable en diagonal al rojo?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2013)

Le quedan de a dos díodos en serie , y a su vez otros dos en paralelo (se llama conección serie paralelo), como un díodo de mayor potencia y tensión.

Las conecciones de arriba y de abajo no se utilizarían !


----------



## pionner123 (Dic 16, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta pero no me ha quedado muy clara. Sigo sin entender por que usa tres de los cuatro terminales.


----------



## pionner123 (Dic 16, 2013)

También preguntar que si se fuerza demasiado una fuente de alimentación y esta deja de dar tensión, el piloto sigue funcionando, ¿que es lo que puede haber fallado?

Pienso que quizás debe ser algún transistor el que falle.¿Que opinais?


----------



## analogico (Dic 16, 2013)

pionner123 dijo:


> También preguntar que si se fuerza demasiado una fuente de alimentación y esta deja de dar tensión, el piloto sigue funcionando, ¿que es lo que puede haber fallado?
> 
> Pienso que quizás debe ser algún transistor el que falle.¿Que opinais?


no tengo idea  de como este armada tu fuente




 la otra pregunta  es por que tranformador tiene  3 alambres de salida


----------



## miguelus (Dic 17, 2013)

pionner123 dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta pero no me ha quedado muy clara. Sigo sin entender por que usa tres de los cuatro terminales.



 Buenos días.

Usa tres terminales porque solo utiliza dos Diodos de los cuatro que tiene el Puente. El Transformador tiene que tener tres terminales

Sal U2


----------



## pionner123 (Dic 17, 2013)

Ok es cierto que tiene toma media. Me despistaba muchísimo  el tener un puente de diodos y no usar los diodos sueltos. Seguire intentando reparar la fuente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2013)

Transformador , fusible , dos díodos . . . ¿Que mas lleva esa fuente?


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 17, 2013)

Yo creo que el transformador tiene 3 cables de salida y la configuración es así:


El pin 3 del puente de diodos corresponde a tu cable rojo.. que sería la salida positiva respecto a tierra o cable central del transformador.

PD: las referencias de los componentes son solo un ejemplo


----------



## barcosyaviones (Ago 23, 2016)

Hola, tengo una fuente de alimentacion  intek  ps1012 y se ha quemado el transistor de tipo  bd  y no se puede ver la referencia, alguien sabe dicha referencia,  gracias


----------

